# gwar-b-q in Richmond! Good squattin???



## Dorothy (Jul 28, 2011)

Heya fellas! This gwar show is gonna be held at a hdads waterpark! I think its only 20 bucks to get in. The date is sat sept 17. Im headed to Richmond from Cape Cape cod and was hoping to make some new friends! Im not too farmilliar with the area and I am traveling alone. I would love to meet up with some people, even if they arent planning on attending the show. I intend to sleep somewhere in the woods near the waterpark the night before the show. Its always nice to use the buddy system out there in the woods( if there even are any woods?) Im just wondering if anyone out there was planning on going out there for this show and needs a buddy or, if anyone knows the area and has good advice on where to sleep! Hope to hear back from someone!


----------

